

Does Quora Really Have All the Answers? - mgh2
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2011/04/ff_quora/

======
pbreit
I answer questions, browse my newsfeed and see Quora pages posted in various
places but almost never just go there to look up a specific bit of
information.

For information and answers, I think the Wikipedia model of crowdsourcing a
single response remains better. Quora seems mainly for opinionated answers or
answer sets. Which is fine and interesting but ultimately not as useful.

